# Pensacola Pier night fishing.



## chilekdj (Mar 6, 2015)

So me and my buddy decided to do some night fishing at the pier Friday night. we thought we were the only ones dumb enough to be out there, and we were right. But I did catch this monster.


----------



## chilekdj (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks to the guys that showed up at the right time to help bring it in.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

chilekdj said:


> Thanks to the guys that showed up at the right time to help bring it in.


Nice meeting you man and stud drum! I was one the one convinced it was a ray. Lol


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice meeting you guys, it was a great fight for the time we were there! And for the record the rest of the night was dead... not one hit lol


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a biggun for sure and UGLY!!!!


----------



## chilekdj (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah it was a good fight. We went back out there the next night like we said. Nothing all night till we were about to leave. Then hooked a shark on those eels we were using the night before. Wish the pier rules were different but whatever.


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

What'd you catch the red on? Nice fish!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Brumbalow said:


> What'd you catch the red on? Nice fish!


that's a black drum


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

Im the one who netted it! way bigger than it seemed in the water! awesome fish!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, they're not that big till you get em above the water.


----------

